# Busch Beer!



## Greg (Jun 26, 2009)

Head for the Mountains! Bust my balls all you want.

A neighbor of mine is all about Busch Beer. He's always drinking it. I haven't had it since college which was the beer of choice back then. So recently I bought a 12 pack for like 8 bucks and it's actually not bad. No worse than Bud Light or Miller Lite which I have no problem drinking either. I'm no beer snob, and yes I've had plenty of good beers so I know what the differences are. The shwag beer is kept on the lowest shelf in the beer fridge in the basement which is set to keep beer at barely above the freezing level.

Ice cold shwag! Yum! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

what's better than a cold budweiser.....a warm busch..lol


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2009)

Busch bar bottles were the beer of choice in college. I don't really remember what it tastes like ...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 26, 2009)

I would rather be sober......


----------



## Sky (Jun 26, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I would rather be sober......



+1

Greg, no need to bust you on this...that would be redundant.  :>


----------



## snoseek (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah Busch is pretty good for cheap beer. I'll drink almost any beer with no complaints.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

We used to drink this crap in college.  Dirt cheap and really got you drunk.  I tried one about 3 years ago and it was the worst beer I've ever had.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 26, 2009)

Bush Light = Miller Lite = Bud Light

If I'm not already drunk, I'd rather spend the extra $0.50 for a good beer.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Bush Light = Miller Lite = Bud Light
> 
> If I'm not already drunk, I'd rather spend the extra $0.50 for a good beer.



+1

Since Root is still in diet mode, Root would rather consume the 118 calories in a Blackbeary wheat opposed to what ever the calories are in crap beer, that Root thinks taste like flavored water anyway.
















Did ya catch that...Root did a Wa-Loaf :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 26, 2009)

Future father inlaw drinks a couple of cases of Busch Light a week easy


yes, he's a big NASCAR fan


----------



## Paul (Jun 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> We used to drink this crap in college.  Dirt cheap and really got you drunk.  I tried one about 3 years ago and it was the worst beer I've ever had.



I went to school in Philly, drank Mikey's more times than I can remember.

Horrible, horrible stuff...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2009)

When I want swill, I want PBR. For whatever reason, I seek out PBR cans for on-beach drinking each summer in Carolina.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 27, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> When I want swill, I want PBR. For whatever reason, I seek out PBR cans for on-beach drinking each summer in Carolina.



Just what the Dr. ordered... PBR is my cheap beer of choice as well :beer:


----------



## snoseek (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm also pretty fond of Coors these days. I often walk over to the brewery for the  "short tour" I will drink any beer that is free. PBR is good swill too.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Future father inlaw drinks a couple of cases of Busch Light a week easy
> 
> 
> yes, he's a big NASCAR fan



I'll be at the NASCAR race in Loudon tommorrow,  cooler's packed already - No busch to be found in mine! Generally speaking I prefer to live by the saying "No Busch/Bush"


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 28, 2009)

Haven't had Busch Beer for a long long long time..... I think since high school.  For this thread I am going to go out and get some and see what my taste buds say now!

Another schwill beer we had in college was Glacier Bay....... WORST hangover you can have by beer.


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 29, 2009)

Ugh. Our college beer was Natty Light, $7.99 a case in the mid-90's. Bottles, which always made it taste somewhat tolerable.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 29, 2009)

Poison of choice in my college days. .99/6 pack in mid-to-late 70's....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 29, 2009)

Our college rotgut in the 60's was Stegmaier, Gibbons or Bartels  -- you could get the added benefit of cleaning rusty car parts with this swill


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 29, 2009)

Busch Light Draft (aka BLD) was our college swill. $10/case at the time, it was so prevalent it became a unit of exchange- in deciding to do just about anything, its cost was measured in cases of BLD. 

I was sitting in a bar yesterday afternoon enjoying a Unibroue Maudite on tap (okay, 2), when three folks came in and ordered a Miller Lite, a Budweiser, and a Bud Light. It got me thinking, I don't remmeber the last itme I had any one of those three. Seriously, I have no clue.

Not a beer snob (well, maybe a little), but I would much rather pay a little extra for something that's interesting. With better beer, you can taste what the brewer was thinking about, what he (or she) wanted it to taste like. With the mass-produced brews, you can really taste what the accountants were thinking about.


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 29, 2009)

shwag beers I've drank plenty of:

Blatz
Schmidts
Rheingold
Schaeffer
Pathmark no frills (yes, Pathmark supermarkets had their own beer)
Rolling Rock


----------



## 2knees (Jun 29, 2009)

Golden Anniversary
Peils Draft Style
Keystone and Keystone Light
Schmidts
Black Label
Schaeffer.

those were probably the staples in college, with Golden Anniversary leading the way.  The vermont stores stocked that shit to the rafters......


----------



## Geoff (Jun 29, 2009)

In college, cheap bottled beer was Genny Cream and Rolling Rock.  Cheap keg beer was invariably PBR.

I only buy cheap beer now to steam baby back ribs.  I do buy Bud bottles once in a while but canned beer never enters my shopping cart unless it's for use on a boat.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 29, 2009)

PBR here


----------



## Vortex (Jun 29, 2009)

Bud bar bottles was the lowest we would go in college.  12 cases gave us a free case in returns.   I am am beer snob.  I drink a pale ale most days. Saranac, Sierra Nevada are the 1st choices.  I do show the ablity to be open minded. I also drink Newcastle brown ale.  I bought a case of Harpoon IPA to try another flavor last week.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 29, 2009)

College swill was Busch kegs. Usually 7 deliverd by the local packy on either Fri or Sat night for the weekend after hrs party our frat threw.   5 bucks at the door for dude's,  good looking chicks free, ugly chicks 5 bucks if you were let in at all.  How un-PC, huh?

Loved the old Busch poster with the guy surfing...classic.

Did throw back a couple PBR 16ozers this weekend at a bar though, not bad.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Our college rotgut in the 60's was Stegmaier, Gibbons or Bartels  -- you could get the added benefit of cleaning rusty car parts with this swill



  Almost forgot this crap   LOVED teh damn name:--------; Horlacher -------------------:beer:


----------



## Marc (Jun 29, 2009)

No.


No.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2009)

Geoff said:


> In college, cheap bottled beer was Genny Cream and Rolling Rock.  Cheap keg beer was invariably PBR.



:lol: Called them "Genny Screamers" since that was the sound they made the next day when everything you ate mixed up with them was exiting you as you sat on the thrown   :lol:



Geoff said:


> I only buy cheap beer now to steam baby back ribs.  I do buy Bud bottles once in a while but canned beer never enters my shopping cart unless it's for use on a boat.



+1 - The only exception for me to that rule is I do keep some cans of Miller Lite on hand uke: since one of my very good friends who shows up quite often for a few beers and some BS'ing absolutely loves Miller Lite and swears that it's better in a can than in a bottle   uke:  Yes, he has issues :blink:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 30, 2009)

surprisingly, nobody has mentioned "THE BEAST" yet....it was THE drink of choice, mostly 'cause kegs of it were the cheapest available (sometimes, beast ice went on sale, which always was good for a laugh).

from checking out images on the internets, it seems like milwaukees' best is now owned by miller, which saddens me for some strange reason.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 30, 2009)

whoever decorated their living room with 50,000 cans of busch is someone i need to meet.....


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 30, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> surprisingly, nobody has mentioned "THE BEAST" yet....it was THE drink of choice, mostly 'cause kegs of it were the cheapest available (sometimes, beast ice went on sale, which always was good for a laugh).
> 
> from checking out images on the internets, it seems like milwaukees' best is now owned by miller, which saddens me for some strange reason.





That's what I drank in college!!! I think it was $29.00 for a 1/2 barrel and $2.99 a twelve pack. It wasn't half bad as long as it was ice cold.  :beer:


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2009)

Yup... has anyone noticed how cold reduces one's sensitivity to taste?  I wonder why they never mention that in the Coors commercials.

"We make our color change cans so you can make sure you will taste as little of the foul liquid we put in there as is humanly practical."

Somehow I think they'd drop the ad agency that came up with such a campaign.  But that's essentially what they're saying.

I love seeing the reaction of the uninitiated when I tell them I prefer to drink ales, as they should be served, at around 55 - 60 degrees.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 30, 2009)

At the New Riders show at The Tupelo, we brought our own beer as is required. My neighbor had a stash of PBRs so that's what we brought (and kept cold). I offered one to the woman next to me. 

her: "What are those?"
me: "PBR"
her: "What kind of beer is that??" 
me: "American"

she declined


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 30, 2009)

Used to be a big fan of Rolling Rock until it was acquired by Anheuser-Busch and they stopped brewing in Latrobe, PA

 "Rolling Rock - From the glass lined tanks of Old Latrobe, we tender this premium beer for your enjoyment as a tribute to your good taste. It comes from the mountain springs to you."

It's just not the same now that they brew it in Newark, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Jun 30, 2009)

ckofer said:


> At the New Riders show at The Tupelo, we brought our own beer as is required. My neighbor had a stash of PBRs so that's what we brought (and kept cold). I offered one to the woman next to me.
> 
> her: "What are those?"
> me: "PBR"
> ...



How could anyone in Londonderry, NH not know what PBR was?

I have entirely different standards for "free beer" when there are no alternatives.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I would rather be sober......



Ditto.

I've been on a budget for the last 2 months and have chosen to go mostly without beer rather than drink swill.

On the other hand, I did make the mistake of buying Shocktop the other day, but it wasn't horrible. Certainly better than, say, Rolling Rock.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 2, 2009)

Busch brings back memories, when I was in high school my group of friends used to hang out in my friend's basement drink Busch beer, listen to tunes and shoot the shit, it was great fun at the time.  The Busch was always good 'cause we were underage and it was a lot better than most of the other cheap beers.  I haven't had it since then though.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 2, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Busch brings back memories, when I was in high school my group of friends used to hang out in my friend's basement drink Busch beer, listen to tunes and shoot the shit, it was great fun at the time.  The Busch was always good 'cause we were underage and it was a lot better than most of the other cheap beers.  I haven't had it since then though.



Yeah my dad used to drink busch and PBR so the taste reminds me of warm summer nights drinking warmer beers stolen from the garage.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2009)

Miller lite replaced Budweiser as my cheap beer of choice...$11 for a case of 8 ounce cans..and $1.25 for a pint during happy hour at the local bar..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2009)

Michaelob Ultra is the lowest I'll buy.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Michaelob Ultra is the lowest I'll buy.



Not too far to fall to hit the floor from there Root


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Not too far to fall to hit the floor from there Root



lol


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2009)

Drinking a nice blue and white can of beer with snowy mountains on it right now....

No beer snob here. BTW, I drank probably 15 cups of kegged Bud Light Saturday night. I couldn't speak by the end of the night. :razz:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Drinking a nice blue and white can of beer with snowy mountains on it right now....
> 
> No beer snob here. BTW, I drank probably 15 cups of kegged Bud Light Saturday night. I couldn't speak by the end of the night. :razz:



lightweight!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 7, 2009)

Bought some Busch Beer tonight and am having one right now.  Bringing back old memories.....   :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Bought some Busch Beer tonight and am having one right now.  Bringing back old memories.....   :beer:



Bought and Busch Beer should not be in the same sentence...uke:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bought and Busch Beer should not be in the same sentence...uke:



Why not? As long as it's ice cold it actually tastes pretty good! Especially after a 2 hour bike ride.


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Why not? As long as it's ice cold it actually tastes pretty good! Especially after a 2 hour bike ride.



Enter Marc in 3...2...1... explaining, in some scientific manner, why beer that has to be ice cold to taste good should somehow make it less than the enjoyable experience it is.

The bottom line for me is that ice cold shwag beer that's easy to drink in the summer to me tastes good. And for less than 2 bucks, pounding 3 of them gives you that great initial beer buzz. I don't get the shwag-hate.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

any beer is good ice cold..drinking Ales at 55 degrees isn't my cup of beer...I just remember Busch having sort of an orange color and gummy taste..anyway wants better than a cold budweiser...a warm Bush..lol


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..anyway wants better than a cold budweiser...a warm Bush..lol



Getting a lot of play out of that corny joke, are we? :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> The bottom line for me is that ice cold shwag beer that's easy to drink in the summer to me tastes good. And for less than 2 bucks, pounding 3 of them gives you that great initial beer buzz. I don't get the shwag-hate.



Can't drink it anymore. Went to a wedding 2 weeks ago. After a night of drinking at the reception I went to an after party in one of the hotel rooms. All they had was a bunch of Bud Light. It tasted like crap and I was already drunk! Didn't finish it. Lesson learned. Just sticking to good stuff for now.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 8, 2009)

In honor of this thread, I think I'll pick up a 6-er of PBR this weekend.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't get it because you have to drink more, IMHO, to get the same experience as less of the better stuff. Dollar wise, it's probably the same cost in the end. But I'd have to drink a whole six pack of Rolling Rock, for example, to get the same feel from just 1 or 2 of the good stuff. I'd rather drink the good stuff. Life is too short.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Getting a lot of play out of that corny joke, are we? :lol:



yuppers..anybody buy the site yet???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

Glenn said:


> In honor of this thread, I think I'll pick up a 6-er of PBR this weekend.



Why wait for the weekend..get it tonight..:beer:


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't get it because you have to drink more, IMHO, to get the same experience as less of the better stuff. Dollar wise, it's probably the same cost in the end. But I'd have to drink a whole six pack of Rolling Rock, for example, to get the same feel from just 1 or 2 of the good stuff. I'd rather drink the good stuff. Life is too short.



By alcohol content, the ratio is probably more like 1.5 or maybe 2:1, not 6:1 or 6:2. I don't know, shwag is just easier for me to drink over a longer period than the "good stuff". I could drink a bunch on a sunny afternoon and not get a headache if I stopped for a while (except for straight Budweiser). I drink plenty of good beers too, but just enjoy the lighter stuff during the warm months. To each their own.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> To each their own.



NO! Only my way is the correct way!  ;-)


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 8, 2009)

In college my roomate, hall mate and I would buy a case of PBR tall boys.  Play quarters till it was done. Then go out...
I have since upgraded to coors light.  YUMMY YUMMY


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2009)

Alright, you got me on a little exaggeration. I still say that it feels like 3:1, 2:1 at the most. For a little guy like you, the extra calories don't matter but for me, they do.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 8, 2009)

re:  Having to drink more?  

Solution:  Vodka


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> re:  Having to drink more?
> 
> Solution:  Vodka


That isn't cheaper, though!


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 8, 2009)

severine said:


> That isn't cheaper, though!



sure it is:







Then of course we could debate the merits of cheap vs expensive Vodka...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

severine said:


> That isn't cheaper, though!



you get more bang for your buck from cheap vodka than cheap beer..a handle of cheap vodka has more booze than a case of cheap beer and is cheaper..


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Enter Marc in 3...2...1... explaining, in some scientific manner, why beer that has to be ice cold to taste good should somehow make it less than the enjoyable experience it is.
> 
> The bottom line for me is that ice cold shwag beer that's easy to drink in the summer to me tastes good. And for less than 2 bucks, pounding 3 of them gives you that great initial beer buzz. I don't get the shwag-hate.



Whaa?? I'm not saying drinking Busch ice cold makes it taste good.  It still tastes bad, just less bad.  Cold just dampens taste, it doesn't change it.  So a good ale cold is a waste because you can't taste it fully.  A crap beer cold is good because then the crap taste is less strong.  The cold just reduces the sensitivity of your nerve endingsand god damnit I hate when Greg is right.


Frack this, I'm going back to work.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2009)

severine said:


> That isn't cheaper, though!



Dork is right.  If you make them yourself and aren't using expensive mixers, mixed drinks are cheaper than beer.  A shot of 80 proof liquor and a 12 ounce can of 5% alcohol contet beer both have 0.6 ounces of alcohol in them.

A 1.75L of Stoli is $26.99 in the New Hampshire State Liquor Store.  There are 39.5 1 1/2 ounce shots in a bottle.  That's $0.68 per drink.  

A 1.75L of no-name Vodka is $10.00 in NH.  That's $0.25 per drink.

A case of Long Trail Ale is $20.99 in BJ's Wholesale.  That's $0.87 per bottle.   If I buy it  by the case directly from the brewery, it's $1.00/bottle.

A 30 pack of Bud is around $18.99.  That's about $063/can.


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 8, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't get it because you have to drink more, IMHO, to get the same experience as less of the better stuff. Dollar wise, it's probably the same cost in the end. But I'd have to drink a whole six pack of Rolling Rock, for example, to get the same feel from just 1 or 2 of the good stuff. I'd rather drink the good stuff. Life is too short.



This can be true, but really varies. For example:

Good Stuff- Geary's HSA is 7% alcohol, but Geary's London Porter is 4.2% alcohol

Cheap Stuff- Budweiser is 5% alcohol, but Michelob Ultra is only 3%

Comparing these brands, Geary's HSA is stronger than any Bud brand, but Budweiser actually has more alcohol than Geary's London Porter, though the porter is delicious, and the Bud is well....

That aside, I agree 100% that life is too short for cheap beer, and I always opt for the good stuff. Unless of course it is free...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

Drinking a Rolling Rock now which is free.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Drinking a Rolling Rock now which is free.



Why not just have water? 

I make mixed drinks at home regularly. The thing is, they usually involve 2-3 kinds of liquor and 2-3 kinds of juice... while not using "mixers", it adds up. If, on the other hand, I was okay with just doing shots all the time, then HELL YEAH, liquor is cheaper than beer!  :beer:


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2009)

severine said:


> I make mixed drinks at home regularly. The thing is, they usually involve 2-3 kinds of liquor and 2-3 kinds of juice... while not using "mixers", it adds up. If, on the other hand, I was okay with just doing shots all the time, then HELL YEAH, liquor is cheaper than beer!  :beer:



I usually drink Stoli dirty martinis at home.  2 shots of Stoli, a teaspoon of olive juice, 3 or 4 olives on a toothpick.  Total drink cost is about $1.50


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 8, 2009)

This thread delivers!


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2009)

Depending on where i am I drink different stuff...
When I roll into a new town for work I try to drink whatever is local.

Biker Bar in Sullivan Co NY.... I'm drinking Buds of Rocks..

In India we drank the local stuff - Kingfisher - that wasn't to far off Bud...

Otherwise - I'll take a Guinness, Sam Adams or a Sierra Nevada.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Finished off a 6 pack of ICE COLD Bud Light by the pool on my parents deck in Florida tonight.  Tasted pretty good in between tossing the kids into the pool in what compared to CT temps of late felt like a steam bath.  Might "upgrade" to Bud Light Lime for tommorrow 

I'm with Greg on the hot weather/cold schwag = good thing.  And as much as I really enjoy some good stuff like a Dogfishhead 90 Minute IPA or a Long Trail Double IPA, the thought of drinking (or more appropriately ENJOYING) one poolside in almost 90 degree air with high humidity just isn't happening in my mind(that 45 - 50 degree "good" temp too quickly becomes 70 degrees ).  Now slamming some ice cold schwag and then repeating multiple times over in the same type of temps that works for me :beer:


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 9, 2009)

cheapest way to drink Vodka is straight out of the bottle.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> cheapest way to drink Vodka is straight out of the bottle.



I guess..uke: juice isn't that expensive..


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I guess..uke: juice isn't that expensive..



ahhh - you're not a Vodka drinker...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> ahhh - you're not a Vodka drinker...



not really..I used to drink Gray Goose and Pinapple juice..still do once in a blue moon..this past winter I drank alot of southern comfort on ice..but for martinis, I like Gin.  Am I the only one who wants to drink after reading this thread..:beer::beer::beer:

Off to the bar:lol::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..but for martinis, I like Gin.





That makes two of us! I much prefer a gin martini to a vodka martini.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2009)

A Martini made with anything but gin isn't a MArtini, in my book. Made with vodka, it's a Kangaroo. I don't know why.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2009)

Hot weather is why we have witbier.  Not mass produced stuff full of adjuncts.  Beer shouldn't be brewed with corn or rice.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking for alcohol, give me vodka. College parties I'd start off with 4 shots, wait 10 minutes for them to hit, then usually take 2 more, then start nursing a beer an hour. Those were good nights.

Looking for drinkable summer beers, No. 9 or Sam Summer does the trick, Blue Moon or Shocktop aren't bad either.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 10, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> re:  Having to drink more?
> 
> Solution:  Vodka



I tried that with gin and tonics a few years back. I went to bed with the spins on a Tuesday night. So I switched to "lite" beer instead. The older I get, the more I like the lighter stuff. I used have 2 harpoons a night. Good stuff, but it was almost like another dinner. 

And like Greg mentioned, you can drink a whole bunch over a long period of time. Last Sunday, we fired up the firepit in VT around 7:30. I had a bunch of beers until about 11. I felt fine.


----------

